# Before and After Grooming Pic



## mcb14 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi,
Haven't posted in ages but I always like looking at before and after grooming pics to get ideas for what to ask for when I go. Abby went to the groomers today and here is her before and after. I don't mind her coat a little longer than the after pic, but because her adult coat is coming in she was matting a lot. This is the shortest her coat has been since we got her at 10 weeks (she is now almost 13 months). It feels soooo soft. No more mats...for now.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She looks great! Love her markings.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

adorable


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I love the black and tan's eyebrows.! Nice grooming.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Abby is so cute!


----------

